# Wasser geschickt ablassen können



## Carmir (26. Februar 2011)

*Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

Hallo community,

acht Monate hab ich ausgehalten und meine WaKü unangetastet gelassen, jetzt aber muss ein neues case her und daher muss ich jetzt dann auch zum ersten Mal Wasser ablassen.
Nun hab ich gemerkt, dass mein Aufbau das nicht unbedingt einfacher macht, daher will ichs beim nächsten mal cleverer anstellen.

Daher meine Fragen; 
1. Taugt so ein ding? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance 4-Wege Ablasshahn G1/4 Koolance 4-Wege Ablasshahn G1/4 68135
Und ist das auch komplett dicht?
2. Ist bei der Positionierung des Ablasses irgendwas zu beachten außer dass es möglichst weit unten sein sollte? Das Wasser fließt auch durch die Pumpe wenn diese ausgeschaltet ist, oder?
3. Wie/Wo werd ich das Wasser los? Da ist G48 drin, daher scheidet die Toilettenvariante wohl aus... 

Danke schon mal für Antworten


----------



## empty (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

1. Ja nützt
2. Am besten an der tiefsten Position im System. Zum Öffnen einfach AGB aufmachen wegen dem Druckausgleich und für "Loops" lohnt es sich zu schauen das beim Ablasshahn ein kleines Stück Schlauch ist das in den Sammelbehälter führt und komplett gefüllt ist wie auch der Sammelbehälter (kann auch normales Wasser sein) der Rest ist Physik, damit kriegst du dein System so ziemlich ganz trocken. 
3. Lösungsmittelbehälter. Oder auf der Tanke ausleeren (habe ich nicht gesagt) aber die müssen ein Reinigungssystem für das "Wasser" was dort in Boden geht haben wegen den Benzin resten.


----------



## SonicNoize (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

11€ wären mir da zuviel...

Da würde ich eher das hier kombinieren:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - T-Stck - G1/4 einschraubbar - 2x Innen 1x Auengewinde T-Stck - G1/4 einschraubbar - 2x Innen 1x Auengewinde 64022
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG 68006


Du kannst solche Flüssigkeiten bei einer Schadstoffsammelstelle abgeben, da musste mal in deiner Gemeinde nachfragen. Vielleicht haben die ja auch ne Webseite, wo steht, wo welche Einrichtung steht, da ist das manchmal zu finden, ansonsten nachfragen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

Wenns noch günstiger sein soll:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchadapter auf G1/4 IG inkl. Verschlussstopfen - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchadapter auf G1/4 IG inkl. Verschlussstopfen - black nickel 63212
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) T Schlauchverbinder - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) T Schlauchverbinder - black nickel 62279

Muss natürlich für die entsprechende Schlauchgröße gesucht werden  So hab ichs, und damit kann man arbeiten... bisschen Wasser an den Fingern, das lässt sich aber meistens eh nicht umgehen


----------



## redBull87 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

So eine Lösung werde ich mir auch einbauen bei der nächsten Auf-/Umrüstaktion. Musste bisher 1x Wasser teilweise ablassen, aber noch nicht komplett. T-Stück an der tiefsten Stelle -> 5cm Schlauch nach unten -> Kugelhahn.


----------



## Carmir (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

Das mit dem Stück Schlauch am Ablass sieht mir nach ner guten Idee aus, danke!


----------



## redBull87 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

Jo, habe das mal auf einem Bild gesehen, weis aber leider nicht mehr wo. Is aufjedenfall ne gute Idee


----------



## knarf0815 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

ich hab am agb einfach den 3.anschluß mit einem stück schlauch versehen an dessem ende habe ich dann einen kugelhahn dran.zum ablassen nehm ich den agb aus der halterung in eine tiefe position.gruß


----------



## Carmir (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher das hier kombinieren:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - T-Stck - G1/4 einschraubbar - 2x Innen 1x Auengewinde T-Stck - G1/4 einschraubbar - 2x Innen 1x Auengewinde 64022
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG 68006


Ich seh grad dass aquatuning zu dem T-Stück einen Hinweis gibt:


			
				aquatuning.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Um diese Adapter 100%ig dicht zu bekommen empfehlen wir ihnen das Teflonband.


Sonst sind die nicht dicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> 11€ wären mir da zuviel...
> 
> Da würde ich eher das hier kombinieren:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - T-Stck - G1/4 einschraubbar - 2x Innen 1x Auengewinde T-Stck - G1/4 einschraubbar - 2x Innen 1x Auengewinde 64022
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG 68006



Abgesehen davon, dass ich ein 3xIG T-Stück und Anschlüsse vorschlagen würde: Definitiv die bessere Lösung. Bei dem Koolanceteil zahlt man zwar viel, aber man hat keine Möglichkeit, einen Ablassschlauch anzuschließen, bevor man es aufmacht.




Carmir schrieb:


> Ich seh grad dass aquatuning zu dem T-Stück einen Hinweis gibt:
> 
> Sonst sind die nicht dicht?


 
Das G1/4" AG hat keine Dichtung und typische G1/4" IG-Produkte auch nicht -> das ist so nicht dicht.

Besere Lösung imho ohnehin:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - T-Stck - Innengewinde G1/4 T-Stck - Innengewinde G1/4 64000
An den dritten Abgang einen Anschluss, an den Anschluss ein Stück Schlauch, daran einen Anschluss und dann erst den Kugelhahn. Kostet zwar 2 Anschlüsse mehr, aber man kann das Ende aus dem Gehäuse herausnehmen und dann erst aufdrehen und danach an einer Position wieder reinlegen, an der etwaige Tröpfchen im offene Ende des Kugelhahns keinen Schaden anrichten. Hat man den Hahn festinstalliert, kann zwar auch noch einen Schlauch dran hängen - Aber Tropfen, die im Anschluss verbleiben, landen ggf. auf der Hardware und rausschütteln kann man sie sowieso nicht.
(Beispielbilder: Siehe mein Tagebuch)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

ich zerleg den kreislauf immer per schnellkuplung, da die per schraubtülle sitzen ist dannach ein ablassen des wassers kein problem


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

sry für ot aber der thread title ist genial


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

Die Frage nach der Schnellkupplung erspare ich mir mal in diesem Zusammenhang...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

Mein radi ist extern, meine pumpe und agb auch, zwischendrinnen hab ich ein paar t stücke die mit denen ich alles voneinander trennen kann und in die ich stopfen machen kann, dadurch lassen sich die einzelnen komponenten seperat entleeren wenn ich will
Bzw. lässt sich der kreislauf so recht einfach erweitern und transportieren (falls ich das mal muss)
als ich gestern die usv unter wasser gesetzt hab musste ich lediglich eine verbindung öffnen und die usv reinhängen, gesamter wasserverlust: 3 tropfen, die in einem der verschlussstopfen waren, entleeren war nicht nötig (anschluss der usv siehe bildertread, oder mein album)


----------



## affli (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wasser geschickt ablassen können*

Hi,

Find ich mal einen Sinvollen Thread- 
Im Normalfall ist das nämlich einer der Überlegungen die beim einbau einer Wakü schnell vergessen wird. 
Spätestens aber wer sein Wässerchen das erste mal entleeren muss wird sich Tierisch Nerven vorher nie daran gedacht zu haben. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe einerseits Schnellkuplungen, die einfach nur alles 100mal erleichtern. 
Andererseits hab ich meist gleich hinter der Pumpe ein T-Stück welches mit einem "Leehrrohr" und Verschlusskappe ausgestattet ist.

So ist es möglich die Pumpe sep. laufen zu lassen um das Wasser einfach abzupumpen! (So weit wie möglich zumindest)

Aber da gibts viele plausible Lösungen.


----------

